# Playoffs - Game #3: #3 Phoenix Suns (2) @ #7 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 5/7



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 9:30PMEST/7:30PMMT/6:30PMPST
Where: AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
TV: ESPN*












*Playoff Schedule/Results
Game 1: W 111-102 vs San Antonio Spurs 
Game 2: W 110-102 vs San Antonio Spurs
Game 3: Fri May 7 Phoenix at San Antonio Spurs 9:30PM ESPN
Game 4: Sun May 9 Phoenix at San Antonio Spurs 8:00PM TNT 
Game 5*: Tue May 11 San Antonio Spurs at Phoenix TNT 
Game 6*: Thu May 13 Phoenix at San Antonio Spurs ESPN
Game 7*: Sun May 16 San Antonio Spurs at Phoenix TNT
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 






















* San Antonio Spurs (50-32) 

Starters: 









PG George Hill | SG Manu Ginobili | SF Richard Jefferson | PF Tim Duncan | C Antonio McDyess* 













*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Kill them. RAWR!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We need to crush their spirits. Get off to a fast start and blow them out. Only in a perfect world haha.

Regardless 3-0 would crush it anyway.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm really growing impatient waiting for Robin Lopez to come back to life.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 110, Spurs 96*


Dragic 26 pts (10-13), 3 rebs, 2 assists in 17 mins. 


He was AMAZING in this game. Took over the 4th.


Suns up 3-0!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Suns sweep, they should have a good 3-4 days before playing the Lakers which should be enough time for Lopez to be ready for Game 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Locker room right after the game. This is a true team. And they're not getting ahead of themselves, they know they got one more. Hopefully, it translates. 


http://www.nba.com/suns/video/2010/05/08/po10rd2gm3100507lockerwmv-1312627/index.html


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> If the Suns sweep, they should have a good 3-4 days before playing the Lakers which should be enough time for Lopez to be ready for Game 1.


Lopez will most likely have surgery.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I doubt that. Seems to be progressing. I read he did 5 on and 5 today but conditioning is still a concern. Apparently, he lost none of his intensity. Also, read there's a chance he plays some tomorrow.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Who in the hell does Gragic think he is? Michael Jordan? Terrell Owens even tweeted that he was going to buy a Gragic jersey..

In all seriousness, I was really happy for that kid..

He was sick and insane and were lucky to have Nash for another two years so this kid can learn from the best..

Nash will be our starter next year but this kid will take over the reigns in the 2011-12 season..

As far as Lopez goes, I don't see the Suns playing him against the Spurs but he will be needed against the Lakers..


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

**** the Spurs.

Suns better go for the jugular next game -.-


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> I doubt that. Seems to be progressing. I read he did 5 on and 5 today but conditioning is still a concern. Apparently, he lost none of his intensity. Also, read there's a chance he plays some tomorrow.


His brother had the same back issue in college and needed surgery. Maybe he'll be able to gut it out for the postseason, but in the offseason.... I wouldn't be surprised if he did.

And Rattler, welcome back and his name is Goran Dragic or The Dragon


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> His brother had the same back issue in college and needed surgery. Maybe he'll be able to gut it out for the postseason, but in the offseason.... I wouldn't be surprised if he did.
> 
> And Rattler, welcome back and his name is Goran Dragic or The Dragon


Thank you for the spelling lesson..

After a might of having a beer or two or 20 then my spelling could be a little off..

Can you find it in your heart to forgive me?


----------

